

How Apple is sabotaging an open standard for digital books - brok3nmachine
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/how-apple-is-sabotaging-an-open-standard-for-digital-books/4378

======
freshhawk
We have one so far.

Let's see how many comments we can get explaining why this was bad when
Microsoft did it with IE but just fine when Apple does it with iBooks.

Bonus points if you somehow spin embrace-extend-destroy as a good thing by
conflating what's good for the users with what's good for Apple and its
shareholders.

~~~
salem
I still don't understand how they are getting away with the 'agency model' for
ebooks. With those deals, no one but apple can make money selling ebooks in a
native app on an iphone/ipad.

------
denzil_correa
Most companies are using the open standards of the web and using them to build
their own closed standards. Apple isn't the only one, Amazon et al are as
guilty as everyone around. Hardware lock-in from the previous decade has now
moved to content lock-in on the Internet.

------
breathesalt
This is a false dilemma. Authors don't have to use iBooks software to author
ebooks and users don't have to use iBooks to read ebooks on the iPad (and they
probably don't because it's really buggy). Problem solved.

